# Photos of the ranch and the 40+ horses (major pic overload)!!



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*Mikey's Corral:
*









*Solo Vino and Jenny's corral:
*









*Karen's house(Owner and founder):
*









*Lounge area:
*









*The Tack Room:
*


















*Hay Barn(that hay will last a month):
*







*

The Mare Motel:
*







*

Elephant Head Mountain:
*









*All of the halters and leads:
*









*The poop pile:
*









Please continue....


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I mucked the big corral all by myself!! I Started at 8:30 and I finished at 10:15!!! 

*Before I mucked:
*



























*After I finished:
*



























Now it's time to meet the horses!!! 

*This is Spirit. He was the first horse Karen rescued and he is her riding horse.
*







*

Gulliver. He is the first PMU foal Karen rescued, along with Deuce, Spanky, and Bella.
*







*

This is Bella:
*







*

Spanky:
*









*Deuce:
*









Please continue....


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Go on!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*This Harley, she came from a feed lot:
*









*This is Deuce, he's a PMU foal. 
*









*This Spitfire, Deuce and Harley's foal ^^
*









*Tatiana, PMU mare. She's the mare that won't let anyone near her.
*









*Sela, PMU mare:
*









*Ziggy, PMU Mare her and Sela are inseparable! *







*

Carlie, when she came to EV, she was like a walking skeleton:
*









*Sadona came from livestock:
*









*This is Chance a very beautiful PMU mare:
*









Please continue...


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Beautiful pictures! I love teh Gulliver crossing sign!


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

I love Tatiana's facial markings and her mane


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*This Little Miss, she's a PMU mare and she is still a lit shy:
*









*This is Joy, Little Miss's daughter whom she is still very protective of: 
*









*This Bojangles, our beloved blind pony. He was a young boys riding pony and when he became blind his dad was going to shot him:
*







*

The ever so beautiful Illusion, she was wondering the desert by livestock:
*









*This Desert Breeze, she came form a feed lot in Canada. Her breed is rare and theres only about 200 of them left in the world:
*









*This is Mystic a gorgeous PMU mare who is finally coming around:
*







*

This is one of son's Wyatt, he was born at the ranch:
*









*This Mystic's other son, Kodi, he just gelded on Thursday. He got adopted by Equine Voice's trainer:
*









Please continue...


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*This Sophie, she's was a PMU mare:
*









*This is Smokey. He was walking skeleton and his hooves were curled over:
*









*This is Wiley, he was pony skin skin foal:
*







*

This is Nick. He was in a barn fire 4 years ago and he was never treated: 
*







*

This is Diamond Rio. He was a drug running horse from MExico. He was found wondering the desert:
*









*EV got 3 new PMU foals and a PMU yearling back in Nov.:
Denali
*








*Leyla 
*








*Ocho
*








*Brandy
*







*

This is Gracie. She was a PMU mare and her foal is Jamie:
*









Please continue...


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I swear this is the last post!! lol 
*This is Chip, he was found by livestock wondering the desert:
*









*This is Hope, she came from a feedlot:
*









*This Solo Vino and he was found wondering the desert with a 3 inch hole in his head:
*









*This Jenny, a mini mule, Solo's girlfriend. She came from an abusive home:
*









*This is Taylor. She had surgery on her broken shoulder after being rescued from a killer buyers house. She was suppose to leave in a double decker trailer to Mexico for slaughter the next day before Karen got her:*









*This is Kachina. Her previous owner dragged her behind his truck while his 13 year old daughter beat her with a PVC pipe in the face:
*









*This is Amado, he was born at the ranch: 
*







*

Finally this Mikey. He came from California were someone abandoned him.
*









I hope you guys enjoyed this little 'tour'.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

JavaLover said:


> I love Tatiana's facial markings and her mane


Thanks I do too! I wish I could just touch her though! 



paintluver said:


> Beautiful pictures! I love teh Gulliver crossing sign!


I know OMG if you like that look at whats on his trailer!!!! XD









and OMG how could I forget Sunshine? lol
So yea she was a PMU ranchers riding horse.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

What breed is Desert Breeze?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^??? What breed?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Is the dun a kiger wild horse?


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I think Desert Breeze is a Sorraia.

They are all gorgeous!! I think you got the wrong pic for Solo Vino because you posted that pic twice.

My favorites are Chance, Joy, Gracie, and Wyatt. And Amado!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

JavaLover said:


> What breed is Desert Breeze?


Sorraia


Honeysuga said:


> ^^^??? What breed?


Sorraia


Allison Finch said:


> Is the dun a kiger wild horse?


Which dun?


AnnaLover said:


> I think Desert Breeze is a Sorraia.
> 
> They are all gorgeous!! I think you got the wrong pic for Solo Vino because you posted that pic twice.
> 
> My favorites are Chance, Joy, Gracie, and Wyatt. And Amado!


No I posted the wrong picture of Chip, lol Thanks for telling me!! 
*This is Chip, he was found by livestock wondering the desert:
*








And you were right about Brezze, she's a Sorraia!


----------

